# TRUE or FALSE working legs helps bring on your top half??



## longshanx (Feb 2, 2006)

Just wondering what you guys think. Ive been told a few times, by a few different people now. over the last couple of years ive been told that if you train your legs hard it will help bring on your top half. I do deadlifts twice a week, once when i train my back and the other when i train my shoulders. Is there any truth in this or is it bull.I know that deadlifts are good because they work so many other areas ( back, traps, hams, quad). Let me know if im wrong in what im saying.Im a bit of a sh*t when it comes to training legs and tend to shy away some times, i know i shouldn't but i do a lot of heavy lifting and bending at work and after a legs session work kills me. Your great knowledge would be welcome.

P.s how many times a week should you do squats and deadlifts??


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

dint fully read your post mate cos its difficult with out spaces and punctuation,

*enter

but i do know squatting heavy gives a good GH release....

*enter

so imo,..leg day is a must, and totally benificial to the rest of your development


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well as legs is half of your body i think you should train them!! squats will make your upper body grow aswell


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ppl make me laugh who come on saying they can't gain weight and it materialises they don't train legs (not intended for original poster) but my point is that I believe Ronnie C once gained a sh1tload of weight in the off seson and everyone was amazed how he'd put on like 30-40lbs of solid beef in one year....he said he'd just re-adjusted his leg training.

Legs are a must if you ever want to fulfill your potential, you at least need some shape in them, ppl with muscular upper bodies and no legs don't look good IMO.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Five-O said:


> ppl with muscular upper bodies and no legs don't look good IMO.


jeans or tracksuit bottoms dont look good on the beach or swimming baths either.,,...hahah

hey James ole cocker spadger!,,,orate mate?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> jeans or tracksuit bottoms dont look good on the beach or swimming baths either.,,...hahah
> 
> hey James ole cocker spadger!,,,orate mate?


not bad at all Stu, hows tricks mi old'?

good to see thi bak postin pal :beer1:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i been on a long journey to "Mentalville-on-the-hill-shires-ness-ington"

not quite back yet ,.......lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

1000 posts for con i am awesome:love:

oh yeah squats=big body every one knows that like duh....


----------



## longshanx (Feb 2, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> dint fully read your post mate cos its difficult with out spaces and punctuation,
> 
> *enter
> 
> ...


Cheers for the reply Raikey.

Sorry about the punctuation, bit of a rush job.

You look awesome on your pic. Dont mean to sound gay. lol.

what do you do for arms?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

lol no probs mate

thanks,...no gayness taken....lmao...

i only isolate arms once a week with dumbell/barbell curls and

the rest of the time they just must pick up from the compund stuff,...


----------



## longshanx (Feb 2, 2006)

Five-O said:


> ppl make me laugh who come on saying they can't gain weight and it materialises they don't train legs (not intended for original poster) but my point is that I believe Ronnie C once gained a sh1tload of weight in the off seson and everyone was amazed how he'd put on like 30-40lbs of solid beef in one year....he said he'd just re-adjusted his leg training.
> 
> Legs are a must if you ever want to fulfill your potential, you at least need some shape in them, ppl with muscular upper bodies and no legs don't look good IMO.


Yeah know what you mean when you mention Mr O himself.

Ronnie C has huge legs, seen a couple of his DVDs.

The man is a unreal, no wonder he has won olympia as many times as he has.

Cheers for the reply Five-O.


----------



## longshanx (Feb 2, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> lol no probs mate
> 
> thanks,...no gayness taken....lmao...
> 
> ...


Do you bother with preacher curls?

I usually do barbell & db curls then finish of with preacher curls.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

not exactly preacher curls but sometimes summat nearly the same,...

"scott curls"

we have a bench like a preacher but,.......tell you what ,,,google Larry Scott...and see if you can find a picture of him doing what he called scott curls,...

its like a preacher bench but at a more acute angle,....

u could use the back of an inclined bench i spose...

its hard to explain until u see it mate...


----------



## longshanx (Feb 2, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> not exactly preacher curls but sometimes summat nearly the same,...
> 
> "scott curls"
> 
> ...


Il google and have a look cheers.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

There is no way on god's green earth that your upper body will grow to its full potential without some kinda hip/leg/back work.... i.e squats and deads.

I do however believe that if you ONLY did squats and deads your upper body would grow still.


----------



## longshanx (Feb 2, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> not exactly preacher curls but sometimes summat nearly the same,...
> 
> "scott curls"
> 
> ...


Looked on google.

we've got one in the gym.

Also got a cable preacher.

when you do them Raikey do you prefer wide or close grip.

Which do you think works best?

i tend to use close grip to try and get that peek at the bottom of the bi.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

alternate- squats one week, deads next week hard and intense in good form and guarenteed to grow


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

it is TRUE...it is an old adage that training in heavy compound exercises such as deadlifting and squatting are paramount to building large strong muscles!!!!

if i'm correct,they used to say that sqauts were the grandaddy exercise of the gym!!!!

look at all the top athletes in the game...they do the big movements...and your right,ronnie coleman is a beast...his training is pretty much un-rivalled...look at his leg training,what a sicko...i do believe that a lot of strength comes from his leg n deadlift training...they are overall movements if you like!!!

i think deadlifts twice a week is too much...you cannot be going heavy enough....i know that i can manage heavy deadlifts once a week if not every fortnight due to soreness and just recovery really!!!

legs again i would say the same...once a week here...if your training em hard enough,they'll be cool from once a week,but because there are so many muscles groups in the legs,you can touch them up every so often...but i guess if you havent got good genetics in your calf region then you can train these more than once a week!!!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

From time to time ill shy away from leg work, but the amazing thing is, with all the rest they get, they seem to grow better than anything else on me, obviously my legs respeond to little training tbh, not everyone is the same but it works for me, I do beleive rest and recovery plays a massive part in growing, some ppl just overkill with training IMO.

Less is more IMO...BUT....intensity and poundages lifted are the most important factor in low volume approach.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

i think intense effort in the squat/deadlift contribute enormously to muscular growth and conditioning throughout the body


----------



## beefcakebaggie (Jul 9, 2008)

I trained for the first 6 months doing only upper body (Used to race mountain bikes before so legs always looked OK), when I packed in the biking & introduced squats It felt like I'd doubled in size overnight.

Believe what these guys are saying, leg work is the daddy!


----------

